# some old pics



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

click to enlarge









View attachment 64239

View attachment 64240

View attachment 64241

View attachment 64242

View attachment 64243


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

View attachment 64244

View attachment 64245

View attachment 64247

View attachment 64248


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Sweet pics!


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

that turtle looks like he has something to say


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Nice Pics guys


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

And not a hint of green in sight, well done!!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

nice pictures


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cool pics, Mr. #'s








Where did you take them?

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Pics 'n' Vids_*


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice pics







That turtle looks even meaner than the croc


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Cool pics, Mr. #'s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they were taken at the croc farm in s.carolina 
and i know there is no green


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

nice pics man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks everyone


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What kind of snake is that? It looks like a pit viper (I'm going largely by seeing, um, the pits... ).

Great photos, especially of the tortoise.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great pics!


----------

